# will a front blade of a 1970s 2000 fit a 3430?



## catman (Dec 17, 2021)

Thinking of upgrading my my 2000 series ford to a 3430, will the front blade switch over?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy catman, welcome to the forum.

A Ford 3430 is quite different compared to a Ford 2000. Your front blade mounts will likely require significant modification to fit. A good welder/fabricator can make it fit.


----------

